# [Resolved] My Recycle Bin's gone



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

After installing a 'Fun way to delete files' program from Downloads.com I didn't really think it was any good so I tried to uninstall it. Unfortunately it didn't have the uninstall feature that it was supposed to have, so I used the Add/Remove in control panel.

Now for the bad news. on install it changed the Windows recycle bin icon to one of it's own design, which was also removed with the above software.

Can anyone tell me how to get the recycle bin back without running restore (Which ruins my Anti-virus software)?
I'm running Windows ME


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Download the rename the recycle bin registry patch from here...
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/software/rb_ren

In the zip, you'll find a restore to normal reg file. Run this and it will restore your recycle bin to normal...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If it's just the icon, that should work, if more is involved, try Davey's instructions here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=341315#post341315


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Rollin,once again I can on your infinite wisdom. The link you gave is exactly what I need. I will post back when all is well.
Meentime, Thanks.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

An update.
I now have the recycle bin back, which opens a window when left clicked, but when I right click the old options of 'empty recycle bin' and rename are no longer there. In fact it doesn't have a name now.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you referring to the context menu you get when right clicking on the Recycle Bin. The normal Windows defaults should be present if you used the patch posted by Davey. The corresponding entry:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\ShellFolder]
"Attributes"=hex:40,01,00,20

is the default. Can you run regedit and verify that is in place?

Rename does not appear in my Win98 context menu, so you might want to try the patch posted by gotrootdude and see if that creates it for you.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Took a bit of messin around with *ALL* of the help, but it finally is back in working order.

Many thanks to all of you folk.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Looks like I was premature (Where have I heard that before) in saying that my problem was resolved. Sorry Mr.Moderator

My bin is back OK and it functions OK with the left click, *BUT* when I use the right click there is:

1. No 'Empty Recycle Bin'
2. When I select properties Window reports that 'The properties for this item is not available'
I've used all of the suggestiions so far.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Has your HD become removeable?
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q173416


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks IMM, exact same symtoms on your link but it seems a different fault as the cure didn't work.
I appreciate you trying.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Assuming you have a bootable floppy - boot DOS and deltree c:\RECYCLED to let windows recreate it.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

IMM, I created a bootable floppy then used it to boot to DOS, but at that point I tried to follow your instructions 'deltree c:\RECYCLED' but at this point I was stummed.
Only thing that resembled deltree was navtree, I also couldn't find c:\recycled 
 Or am I being dumb


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Would you happen to have Norton Protected Recycle Bin installed?

If you entered the command *deltree c:\recycled* (or if you are at the c:> prompt, deltree recycled) it should produce a prompt or an error message. Did you get either?


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Rollin my brain cells are now working.
Only after I read your post did I realise that 'deltree c:\recycled' was a command. DOH
After I entered IMM's instruction I got a Y or N, I selected y.
Then rebooted to see if Windows would reinstall my bin, which it did but without rename and delete, so I ran thu IMM's link again.
So, at the moment I'm back with a full working Bin with no 'Empty Recycle Bin' when I right click.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Rollin my brain cells are now working.
Only after I read your post did I realise that 'deltree c:\recycled' was a command. DOH
After I entered IMM's instruction I got a Y or N, I selected y.
Then rebooted to see if Windows would reinstall my bin, which it did but without rename and delete, so I ran thu IMM's link again.
So, at the moment I'm back with a full working Bin with no 'Empty Recycle Bin' when I right click.
Also I don't have Norton Recycle Bin


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Strange - have you got a link for that program you were using?
Does it have some option like TweakUI does to create the recycle bin as a file.
Have you tried searching the HD for the CLSID associated with the recycle bin?
It's {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} and there might be a file or directory with this name - though you will probably only be able to see the beginning of it.
You might go to the Display Properties (Effects Tab) and reset the icons for the bin - tho' I don't know how that might help.

Can you post the contents of
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\
(Simply export the key as a .reg file from regedit and then open that file with Notepad.)


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

It did create it's own recycle bin.
You've lost me with CLSID.
Searched the Reg for '645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E' but no luck.

Don't know if this is OK but .............. The keys are.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{1f4de370-d627-11d1-ba4f-00a0c91eedba}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{e17d4fc0-5564-11d1-83f2-00a0c90dc849}

I think this is the link.
http://download.com.com/3000-2094-10118860.html?tag=lst-1-1


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It looks like IMM may have found the problem. The namespace key for the recycle bin is not there. I thought it was included in the patch you ran, but on second look it wasn't.

Try downloading the attached text file. Rename it recyclename.reg

Then merge it as you did the other.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sometimes when you import a registry key, the entire thing doesn't get copied. The Empty Recycle bin and no properties available would happen if this subkey and its subkeys were missing:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex


Its three subkeys (win98SE) are:
ContextMenuHandlers
PropertySheetHandlers
ExtShellFolderViews

And also if this were missing no Rename and Create Shortcut. Or if the key exists but the attributes are not correct as Rog Mentioned earlier, I think. 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\ShellFolder


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Hello again guys, An update for you.

My namespace reg entries now look like this:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{1f4de370-d627-11d1-ba4f-00a0c91eedba}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}]@=Recycle Bin

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{e17d4fc0-5564-11d1-83f2-00a0c90dc849}

But still no properties details when I click properties.

Mosaic is that just for 98se or is it also for Windows ME.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Let me go back and have another look at Dave's file. I would think it applies to both systems. You need the shellex or you will have no context hanlders. The property sheet & Empty recycle Bin both fall into that category.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I had another look and my best guess is either you imported a file and the entire thing didn't copy OR you copied and pasted a file which the Forum Display corrupted. Therefore all the information is not correct. The last two keys regard WebView for the bin. The first regards the rename capability. Another is the Empty Recycle Bin entry.

Here are the entries in question. I copied them from a post here so am not sure they are reliable. Give me a bit to compare to my 98 key. We'll get you a new file and attach it to avoid this problem again. If it still happens, then you may have to make the entries manually to be sure the key is being written. *
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\ShellFolder]
"Attributes"=hex:40,01,00,20

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews\{5984FFE0-28D4-11CF-AE66-08002B2E1262}]
"PersistMoniker"="file://C:\\WINDOWS\\web\\recycle.htt" *


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I had a good look at the entries in Dave's and Mine. They're the same. I have exported the shellex subkey to a text file.

I am attaching it. Rename it *context.reg*

Double click on context.reg to import into the registry.

See if that helps. If not, we'll will want to have a look at your key and we can take it from there. Sorry for the length. I wanted to be thorough.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Mosaic That did the trick.

Mosaic, IMM and Rollin I know this wasn't a simple one, but I'm sure you enjoy the difficult ones.

Many thanks again guys.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Dingus,

That's good news. Have a good day.

Mo


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Another big thanks to Mosaic! for rooting out what otherwise would have been an unsolved mystery


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

There seems to have been some confusion regarding what I was saying earlier about searching for a CLSID. IF it's been created as a file it will have the form on the HD (hard disk) as *Recycle Bin {645FF....... * My suggestion was that you search the HD for FILES which contain 645F in the name.


----------

